# Belle's itch



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

Well I'm back again with Belle's issue on her back ...
I'd like to note that the spot on her back is the only spot she bothers, nowhere else.
I've been using the prescribed aloe spray on Belle, and unfortunately I looked today and no improvement. I decided to look because she hasn't stopped bothering the area and screeching, despite using the spray (she definitely did have a little dry skin before, as there was a fair amount of 'skin dander' the day at the vet). I've managed to get a video so you guys can see what she does. It makes me really upset to see her this way. I think the Vet wants to try Metacam as the next step but I won't know until they call tomorrow morning. 
Here's a comparison.

When I first got a picture of it close to 2 weeks ago:









Today:









Video of what she does when she's "bothering" the area:





Hopefully someone can maybe share their thoughts. Just want my little girl better. Thank you.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Well I am no vet but I will share my thought's. A wound like that is going to continue to get her attention, so I would think she need's something to stop the itching whether it is something applied to numb the area or something worn to keep her from tearing at it...guess you can only talk to vet again and ask to try something else. Keep us posted....


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you. I've never dealt with any sort of skin condition on a bird so I just wasn't sure what I should maybe suggest or ask if it would be a good idea. So perhaps something to discourage bothering the area whether it's a special cream or a collar, plus Metacam. I had been reading about the creams/collars, Vet hadn't mentioned it yet but I am going to ask when they get back in the morning. Thoughts are what I wanted, knowledge is what helps. Thank you.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I haven't ever dealt with it with my bird's, but dog's yes. Hate to see any pet with a collar or "bell" on but poor animal's just don't know any better than to scratch an itch / irritation. It doesn't look so bad, she will be O.K. ...:hug:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear Belle's skin allergy hasn't improved, I watched the video and she is clearly annoyed by it. 
Just like in Randy's case, none of my birds have ever had problems with their skin or plucking issues. 
My dog Elvis, however is very sensitive and prone to skin rashes and every few months he does have to wear the annoying collar to prevent him from biting the affected area and further infecting it. It's a real pain for all of us, he needs shots of antibiotics in the most severe cases and sometimes antibiotic pills and we need to clean the wound with Chlorhexidine because Betadine no longer does the trick and we also apply a soothing balm on him.

I hope with the next course of treatment Belle's condition improves and she ends up forgetting she ever had an itch there.


----------



## ISOE (Dec 23, 2013)

Hmmm, have you thought about intrasite gel? It's usually for cuts and wounds but it forms a hard 'cover' over time which this may help, as she wouldn't be able to actually pick the skin just the cover the gel has made. Has it actually turned into a wound or just an area she's itching? How long has she been itching it for?


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks guys, I just really want to get it figured out for her because she's so obviously agitated and she's my baby. 

I'd say she's been itching like that for 3-1/2 weeks, give or take a few days. There is a small spot about the size of a pea, maybe a tad smaller, which is a scab.
Is that gel recommended for birds?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kerry,

A few things you might consider asking the vet about are:

1. There are topical analgesic medications for pets that relieve itching.

Perhaps one could be prescribed and used in conjunction with a collar until the area heals.

2. An oral antihistamine or cortisone medication is often prescribed for skin irritations which are determined to be the result of an allergy in pets.

And lastly, I'd wonder if the area that is disturbing Belle could be caused by a type of mites since there are several different kinds.

Good luck at the vet.

I hope a successful treatment protocol to help little Belle will soon be determined. :hug:

Please let us know how things progress.*


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you Deb that's just what I was looking for. Never had this before and we've had a lot of budgies over the years, so I had no idea of what I should ask. 

When Belle was at the Vet she did spread her wings and body feathers looking for mites, that's when pieces of skin came to the surface and they had to check it under a microscope just to eliminate the thought of mites. So I'm not too sure if that's still a possibility or not.

They also said the Metacam they use for many skin irritations/pluckers, so that would fall into the category of the oral medicine you mention?


----------



## ISOE (Dec 23, 2013)

Our avian vet recommends intrasite gel for us. We usually use it on pheasants who manage to get themselves into trouble. I've also used it on parrots such as Amazons and various doves as well. We use it on wounds on heads, carpal joints and feet and they heal nicely.

Metacam is an anti-inflammatory oral medication, so is definitely worth trying


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Kare said:



The vet said the Metacam is used for many skin irritations/pluckers, so would that fall into the category of the oral medicine you mention?

Click to expand...

Yes, absolutely! :hug:*


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

The Vet in today is new doesn't have much experience with birds compared to the regular doctor Belle sees, so they prescribed Metacam because the regular Vet had made a note about it being the next step on her file. Then on Tuesday I'll be talking to her because it's a long weekend here. Hopefully the Metacam helps (1 every 12 hours for 5 days) fingers crossed.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Her condition seems very severe and unusual. Hope the metacam helps and Belle gets proper attention from her usual vet immediately.:hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kerry,

Pedro, Poppy, Peachy and I are all sending lots of healing energy and love to little Belle.

We're hoping by the time you speak to Belle's regular vet on Tuesday she is much improved! :hug:*


----------



## Kare (Feb 13, 2015)

I gave her a dose as soon as we got back with it just to get it started for today. I didn't see her do it for about an hour and a half, and she normally is bothering it every 5-15 minutes. I went out to dinner and my family said they didn't hear her cries she makes when it happens. Now that I'm back I've heard/seen her do it a couple times, seemingly not as frequent, but it could also be starting to wear off a bit and it's also only the first day & dose. I just want to get to the bottom of it and have her feeling like herself again, I can't imagine how irritating it must be.  Thank you all for the support and well wishes, it's terrible to see them in any kind of discomfort.
I hope the doses to follow will help further. I will post with what the regular, bird-knowledgeable Vet says on Tuesday depending how the days in between go with the Metacam.


----------

